# 3 Red Lights



## Joecoral (19 Sep 2008)

My xbox360 has just developed a case of 3 red lights. This ever happened to anyone else? Any ideas what I have to do now?


----------



## a1Matt (19 Sep 2008)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.... it sounds like a hardware fault which will require it to be sent off for repair.
There will be a page in the manual that tells you what the lights mean.  Hopefully I am wrong...


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Sep 2008)

Here is a quick fix:  

 8)  8)


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Sep 2008)

Here another:



> I know how to fix it, i fixed my brothers last weekend.
> 
> ITs normally related to the CPUs been soldered onto the mainboard, instead of into a socket. Add to this reports that some were put together with incorect thermal blocks been put between the heatsink upside down! What can happen is you get a "dry" connection, and the solder doesnt work right on the connections.
> 
> ...



Might be worth sending it back to Microshite! Or just get a PS3 instead!


----------



## a1Matt (19 Sep 2008)

I trained for 5 years as a broadcast engineer (then ended up as a sysadmin for a while like you Paulo!).  That was one of the tricks I picked up along the way.  The posh phrase for it is the 'slap test'


----------



## Luketendo (19 Sep 2008)

Register for repair on the xbox website, it'll also tell you if you have warranty.

My Xbox just came back from Microsoft in Frankfurt and it was very quick and a great service.


----------



## TDI-line (19 Sep 2008)

Ring of death.

I've had this twice on the same machine, first time repaired by MS, cost me Â£80, then they refunded this a few months later. 

Second time, i chucked the machine away, and bought a PS3, totally superior in all ways. Couldn't justify spending Â£80 on a 3 year old console when you can buy a new core 360 for around Â£160 new with 2 years warranty, the PS3 was Â£200.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Sep 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> the PS3 was Â£200.


I want one too!!! haha


----------



## a1Matt (22 Sep 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Ring of death



Sounds painful. I recommend you lay off the curries for a while.


----------

